# CycleChat Saddle Library [Now closed]



## Baggy (28 Nov 2009)

*How to borrow a saddle.*

If you want to borrow a saddle, please read the following info.

If you have suggestions/saddles for loan etc, please contact me via PM.

There are two methods of lending:

1. A central "pool" of saddles which I will look after and post out. These are not for sale.

2. Saddles available for loan directly from owners. These might be available for sale according to the owner.

1 - Library pool saddles:
You need to have a post count of 150 or over.
Contact me by PM and let me know what you'd like to borrow.
A small fee to cover postage, packing and PayPal fees (if paying that way) will be requested. Once received, the saddle will be posted to you.
The saddle can be borrowed for approx one month, it must then be posted back to me.

2 - Directly from owner:
You need to have a post count of 150 or over.
Contact the owner by PM, check it is available and arrange the terms of the loan with them directly.
Please contact me so I can update the listing!
A deposit of may be requested, it is up to the saddle owner. Postage fees will need to be paid direct to the owner.
The owner may want to sell the saddle - if this is the case, please PM me and I will remove it from the library.
Any overdue loans will be named and shamed!

Disclaimers:
If saddles are damaged or broken the borrower will need to contact the owner/me. Offering a new replacement is the decent thing to do but it is up to the owner whether they accept this offer.
Admin (Shaun) does not undertake any responsibility for the saddle library.
I'm doing this on a voluntary basis, so be nice please!


----------



## Baggy (29 Nov 2009)

*Saddles for Loan*

*Men's saddles:*
Men's Selle Italia Gel
View attachment 13552
View attachment 13553
- option to buy - contact srw

ISCA gents' touring/audax style saddle - option to buy - contact Gerry Attrick

Fizik Pave CX sport (white) – with option to buy - £35 - contact redjedi

Fizik Pave CX - contact gaz

Planet-X Superlight Team (similar to a Fizik Arione though not quite as flat) - contact MajorMantra

San Marco Rolls made for Raleigh - contact MacB

Selle Italia Flite - contact MajorMantra

Specialized Alias 143 - contact gaz

Specialized Body Geometry - contact MacB

Madison G18 Gel Suspension Saddle - contact Baggy 

*Women's saddles:*
Women's specialized BG Riva in white/silver
Women's specialized BG nameless, but looks just like the Riva/Dolce - in white
View attachment 13555
View attachment 13556
View attachment 13554
View attachment 13557
-option to buy - contact srw

Madison L24Z Ladies’ Gel - option to buy - contact Gerry Attrick

Selle Italia Lady Genuine Gel - contact Baggy (on loan)

Madison L28 Suspension Gel saddle - contact Baggy

Terry Liberator ladies - option to buy - contact Gerry Attrick


----------



## wakou (4 Sep 2011)

Is this great idea still going?


----------



## Baggy (4 Sep 2011)

Indeed it is.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2011)

wakou said:


> Is this great idea still going?




Why the sarcasm?


----------



## Poacher (4 Sep 2011)

A post count of 200 or over?













It'll be a while before I can participate then! Maybe I should just start making inane and pointless posts to boost my 'credibility'.


----------



## miss_undaztood (10 Sep 2011)

Dayvo said:


> Why the sarcasm?



I didnt read that as sarcasm.




Poacher said:


> A post count of 200 or over?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye, me too, some say i`m good at being inane.


----------



## wakou (28 Mar 2012)

No sarcasm there, sorry if it came over that way, just that the thread is not very active, (2 years, no posts) I genuinely think it is a brilliant idea. It will take some major spamming on my part to be able to take part though..


----------



## jillywitchy (28 Mar 2012)

Baggy said:


> *Saddles for Loan*
> 
> *Men's saddles:*
> 
> ...


hello am just new have had my new bike for 2 weeks now would be on everyday with this lovely weather but saddle sore and its stopping me should i get a new seat or cover or just try persevere sorry wasent sure were to post


----------



## Panter (28 Mar 2012)

jillywitchy said:


> hello am just new have had my new bike for 2 weeks now would be on everyday with this lovely weather but saddle sore and its stopping me should i get a new seat or cover or just try persevere sorry wasent sure were to post


 
Assuming there aren't any other problems, I'd imagine it's just that you're still getting used to it.
If you want some more comprehensive answers, put a post in here and you'll get lots of help


----------



## jillywitchy (28 Mar 2012)

Panter said:


> Assuming there aren't any other problems, I'd imagine it's just that you're still getting used to it.
> If you want some more comprehensive answers, put a post in here and you'll get lots of help


hiya cris justa newbike was ok on old bike just annoying as i want to be out and cant yes will try get used to it ty


----------



## Baggy (29 Mar 2012)

wakou said:


> No sarcasm there, sorry if it came over that way, just that the thread is not very active, (2 years, no posts) I genuinely think it is a brilliant idea. It will take some major spamming on my part to be able to take part though..


The thread isn't very active, but people have been contacting me without necessarily posting on here. I need to update the library and to have a look at updating the terms and conditions (probably including the minimum post count), which I will do soon when I have a bit of spare time, unfortunately I've been very busy of late.
If your post count hasn't reached 200 and you're interested in trying something out, you can always PM me!


----------



## Baggy (23 Apr 2012)

Post count now reduced to 150!


----------



## Den1966 (24 Apr 2012)

i was going to splash out on a decent saddle but i went with the charge spoon from wiggle , fine till your about 25/30miles into a ride , bit sore after that ..my search continues..


----------



## jillywitchy (2 May 2012)

Den1966 said:


> i was going to splash out on a decent saddle but i went with the charge spoon from wiggle , fine till your about 25/30miles into a ride , bit sore after that ..my search continues..


hiya den yes i have a new bike breaking in new saddle am about same as you after 25 miles am sore


----------



## Den1966 (4 May 2012)

jillywitchy said:


> hiya den yes i have a new bike breaking in new saddle am about same as you after 25 miles am sore


hi jilly, have to say that this week i've been getting 30+ miles in every evening and i'm not as sore as before , maybe my sensitive booty is starting to get used to it ...


----------



## Browser (16 May 2012)

Has anyone any experience on the ISM range of saddles? I've got a demo model from my LBS (Terry Weright Cycles, Market Deeping) and am intrigued. Looking at ISM's webpage, for what I want the Typhoon model might be the one to go for, but I have a Road on trial so I'll see how it is.


----------



## Fnaar (23 May 2012)

No joke here, but the best saddle I've had cost me 7.99 from Lidl


----------



## e-rider (2 Aug 2012)

I'd like to borrow a Fizik Anteres or Fizik Aliante (standard or versus models) - can anyone help?


----------



## Richard1537 (8 Aug 2012)

Can anyone contribute to the saddle pool? I have a Specialized Toupe 143 if it helps anyone out!!!


----------



## Tony Sutton (27 Aug 2012)

Baggy said:


> Specialized Alias 143 - contact gaz


 
This member?

http://www.cyclechat.net/members/gaz.5895/


----------



## Baggy (27 Aug 2012)

Tony Sutton said:


> This member?


Yes, that's the one...


----------



## jim55 (27 Aug 2012)

iv got a charge spoon if anybody wants to try it ,i wana try the selle italia saddle with the gonzo nose ,i get a numb gooch and tried a few ,iv got a brooks b17 that feels very good but iv yet to do more than about 30 ml on it and its pretty heavy for a road bike


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Aug 2012)

Fnaar said:


> No joke here, but the best saddle I've had cost me 7.99 from Lidl


Just reading this: yes, me too, bought one on a whim, ended up buying another one for n+1. Got the second one half price in the sales


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2012)

Richard1537 said:


> Can anyone contribute to the saddle pool? I have a Specialized Toupe 143 if it helps anyone out!!!


You still got this as saddle library loan Richard? If so, I'd like to try one and if the tape measure and some curious contortions are anything to go by, 143 is the right size.


----------



## Richard1537 (10 Sep 2012)

Crackle said:


> You still got this as saddle library loan Richard? If so, I'd like to try one and if the tape measure and some curious contortions are anything to go by, 143 is the right size.


 
No problem mate, PM me your detail and ill get it off to you for a trial!! ;-)


----------



## Richard1537 (12 Sep 2012)

My Toupe is out for trial at the minute to 'Crackle'.

Richard


----------



## Baggy (20 Oct 2012)

A few more saddles added today including a couple of women's Specialized ones.


----------



## DooDah (25 Nov 2012)

A post count of over 150. I am only up to 27 and I have a very sore bum! To get above 150 I am going to have a red raw bum and very painful fingers!!!!


----------



## cyberknight (25 Nov 2012)

DooDah said:


> A post count of over 150. I am only up to 27 and I have a very sore bum! To get above 150 I am going to have a red raw bum and very painful fingers!!!!


If your saddle is giving you grief check your height ,tilt and setback as a few mm either way can make a heck of a difference.


----------



## Richard1537 (26 Nov 2012)

My Toupe is back up for trial again if anyone wants a go.


----------



## Manonabike (26 Nov 2012)

Richard1537 said:


> My Toupe is back up for trial again if anyone wants a go.


 
Hi Richard,

I'd love to have a trial of the Toupe if I can.

Thanks


----------



## DooDah (28 Nov 2012)

Not sure what 150 posts means. I have 28 messages and 130 points shown in my profile. I presume posts are messages but wtf are points? Does this mean that I can just post another 122 messages to be able to use this library?


----------



## CopperCyclist (29 Nov 2012)

DooDah said:


> To get above 150 I am going to have a red raw bum and very painful fingers!!!!



...

















...














No... Must resist, family friendly forum!


----------



## Garz (26 Feb 2013)

Anyone have a saddle with the middle cut out?


----------



## Grayduff (26 Feb 2013)

Richard1537 said:


> My Toupe is back up for trial again if anyone wants a go.


Hi is the Toupe up for trial at all


----------



## DCLane (26 Feb 2013)

I'd also like a try with the Toupe if possible ...


----------



## Garz (28 Feb 2013)

DCLane is thou follicularly challenged?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Mar 2013)

Does anyone have a Selle Italia C2 gel flow?


----------



## Richard1537 (8 Mar 2013)

Hi guys, I've actually put the Toupe back on the tarmac to give it another chance so when/if it comes off again i'll be happy to let you try it out!!!


----------



## Grayduff (8 Mar 2013)

Richard1537 said:


> Hi guys, I've actually put the Toupe back on the tarmac to give it another chance so when/if it comes off again i'll be happy to let you try it out!!!


Cheers Richard +1 on the list


----------



## Garz (9 Mar 2013)

Tony Sutton said:


> This member?
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/members/gaz.5895/


 
Tony have you managed to get this saddle? I am interested once you have had a sample.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Apr 2013)

Richard1537 said:


> Hi guys, I've actually put the Toupe back on the tarmac to give it another chance so when/if it comes off again i'll be happy to let you try it out!!!


_Unnggh... must... shake... weird mental image..._


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2014)

The saddle library hasn't been used for a good while so we're drawing it to a close.

*Many thanks to Baggy for setting it up and running it. *

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

